

Modular Code and Lazy Evaluation in Haskell - mightybyte
https://hackhands.com/modular-code-lazy-evaluation-haskell/

======
carterschonwald
The rule of thumb of how i personally handle laziness is "lazy in the large,
strict in the small". That is, I compose systems in a lazy way, and my inner
loops are strict!

Its not a perfect approach, but its a default approach that avoids a lot of
style gotchas from being too strict or too lazy globally. I also spend way too
much time thinking about how to make the perfect mutable multi dim array
libraries for haskell, so I also tend to have a funny perspective :)

